# Repair Question- storing MEK in repair kit



## CSHolt (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I used to buy the little small metal jars of MEK from the raft store for my on the river repair kit, but cannot bring myself to pony up the extra cash. It is literally 20 times the price. I have a gallon of MEK in my workshop that I could use if I had the right container... 

Anyone have any ideas on a container that could be sealed? 

Cant be glass because it would break... cant have rubber/plastic in the seal because the MEK will eat through and leak... WHAT DO I DO?


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

I've used pint sized paint cans with the lids that you mallet closed.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## wetwildandscenic (Jul 30, 2016)

You could use either a mini travel sized bottle of acetone nail polish remover (and just not bring MEK)


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

Good question. I once had a bottle of Mek come open in an ammo can with all my spare rubber and d-rings. The Mek melted everything into a puddle at the bottom of the ammo can. It was devastating but glad it was concealed in the can. I have some glass containers I got from a lab. Not ideal but a little duct tape and it's been fine. If your patching on the river conditions probably won't be ideal so really any kind of cleaner would probably work fine.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

I bought a MRS (or similar) fuel bottle with the hope that those o-rings are more resistant to decay by VOC. I'm 2 years into it so far with good results.


----------



## CSHolt (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey guys! 

Thanks for the responses and the private messages.

One tip that was direct messaged to me, that I will post up here for all to see is to buy the 1/2 pint oblong cans from a site like this:

thecarycompany/f-style-oblong-steel-cans-30w11f

They are cheap (3 buck a pc) and you can different caps that are solvent resistant... also you can get the inner seal cap (BOTH CAPS come to about (0.25 $ total)

I really like this solution, because you can re-recreate the equivalent of a factory seal if you get the inner seal (one time use only) and lower your chance of a spill... 

THEY ALSO FIT PERFECTLY IN A 30 cal ammo can...

Thanks again for the tip, phumpher


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

If you prefer to keep it simple and cheap wash and use an old small glass pickle or garlic jar etc. with a metal lid and a little duct tape on the outside of the jar and you are good to go assuming you store it in an ammo can or safe place.


----------



## b.pi (Nov 10, 2012)

Find an old can of PVC cleaner, the stuff is about half MEK anyways, let it air out overnight and fill it up. It even has a little brush in it that doesn't get eaten by the MEK. They make clear PVC primer, get that kind, it's 4 oz. or close.


----------



## garystrome (Jan 6, 2007)

*US Plastics*



CSHolt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I used to buy the little small metal jars of MEK from the raft store for my on the river repair kit, but cannot bring myself to pony up the extra cash. It is literally 20 times the price. I have a gallon of MEK in my workshop that I could use if I had the right container...
> 
> ...


US Plastics has containers that hold MEK without losing any in the bottle or lid seal. Get one for specifically for Acetone and MEK.


----------

